# Need soundcard for creative 5.1 speakers



## piledriver (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello all members 
  I have decided to buy creative 5.1 speakers preferably creative inspire 5.1 T6060 or creative inspire 5.1 5200. which one should I buy?

  Along with them I want to buy a soundcard as my onboard soundcard is 2 channels. My pc is athlon xp 1800+ with via 266 with 256mb ram.

  My main usage for speakers & soundcard is 5.1 encoded DVD–video movies so technologies like Dolby digital 5.1, DTS are needed from soundcard and I also listen audio cds & mp3s for music and I don’t play games.

  In soundcards help me in deciding between sb 5.1 live, audigy value, audigy value 2 or audigy 2 zs.please mention their prices too.

  I have learnt that for 5.1 movies and decent music except games there is not so much difference between live and audigy soundcards .please clear my doubts.which soundcard would be good with T6060 speakers 

  My budget for speaker and soundcard combo is 5.5- 6.5k rs. 

  Regards
  pulkit


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 8, 2007)

Consider the Logitech X-530 system too. They cost around 6k. Not sure about the exact price but it's in that range. For Sound Cards you would have to settle with Creative's Audigy Value 24-bit which is priced around 2k.

For accurate prices, you can refer this and this.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 8, 2007)

For low budget sound card....U can choose creative blaster(price around 1k).

For speaker..have a look at Altec lansing .I am using 4.1 altec lansing for past 3 years n it is still giving best perfomance.


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jul 8, 2007)

me using intex  i  like it for  1200 4 in one with boffer its the best  and grt doung sytem grt value for money


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 8, 2007)

^^^^^^I also own intex 4.1 at my home. And my experience says..it is crap


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 8, 2007)

creative is the best one.


----------



## janitha (Jul 8, 2007)

abhijangda said:
			
		

> creative is the best one.



I am also an unfortunate owner of Intex 5.1. Crap, to say the least.


----------



## piledriver (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks everyone 
i have almost decided to buy  creative inspire 5.1 T6060.


for 5.1 movies and decent music except games there is not so much difference between live 24bit and audigy soundcards .please clear my doubts.
i dont intend to play games.

which soundcard would be good with T6060 speakers for 5.1 movies ? plz. help

regards 
pulkit


----------



## gannu_rox (Jul 8, 2007)

Audigy I'd suggest... Shud go fine with the Inspire...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 8, 2007)

piledriver said:
			
		

> which soundcard would be good with T6060 speakers for 5.1 movies ? plz. help
> 
> regards
> pulkit


creative blaster..support 5.1 speaker...price is only around 1K


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 8, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> creative blaster..support 5.1 speaker...price is only around 1K


+1
Buy t6060 speakers only. Maybe t6100 if you can insert the (front speakers) wire into the subwoofer with great strength without damaging it. T6100 is superior to t6060 but has a problem with one of the sockets in the subwoofer. Dont event think of inspire 5.1
If you intend to play I advice create xfi music which costs 6.5k for all the EAX support. Otherwise buy Sound Blaster card for 1.3k.


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 9, 2007)

creative blaster is cheap and best .....i use it......


----------



## piledriver (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks everyone

 still i want to know technical differences in their chipsets( live 24bit and audigy soundcards) & what effect the dsp has on cpu cycles as my processor (athlon xp 1800+) is quite old .and how much difference is  between 
live 24bit
audigy value
audigy value2
regarding performance and their price .

regards
pulkit


----------

